# Steam won't let me login through browser unless I put an emailed code - is it normal?



## Black Panther (Apr 23, 2011)

I have no problems running Steam directly as a program.

But whenever I try to login through my browser it tells me that I'm either logging in through a different pc or using a different browser. So they send me an email with a code which I have to input, and only then I can login.

The issue is that this didn't happen just once, but every time I try to login through my browser. Even if I do it on the same day. Obviously I'm using the same pc and the same browser...

Should I be worried, or perhaps this happens because my cookies get deleted or something?


----------



## HXL492 (Apr 23, 2011)

Steam>Settings>Account>Manage steam guard account security


----------



## Kreij (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes, HXL, but her question is, "Why is it not remembering that the computer and browser has been authorized?"


----------



## HXL492 (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh i see, sorry for posting something rather useless


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 23, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> I have no problems running Steam directly as a program.
> 
> But whenever I try to login through my browser it tells me that I'm either logging in through a different pc or using a different browser. So they send me an email with a code which I have to input, and only then I can login.
> 
> ...



Yeah its steam guard. Helps keep people from hijacking your account. Personally I wouldn't log in through a browser anyway. To many security risks IMO and thats why it keeps asking I bet.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 23, 2011)

Steam's store page is viewed via a browser...thier own. When you authenticate with Steamguard, it only OK's the browser within STEAM.

Support inquiries require a seperate login, so there isn't really any need to be going to STEAM stuff via traditional browsers.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> there isn't really any need to be going to STEAM stuff via traditional browsers.



There isn't any need, sure, but to be honest I got worried a bit after seeing Aphex Dreamer's hacked thread...

I used the browser to get the url's of games in the Steam store, and while I was there I logged in. And got this message. So I tested it again and again by logging out and in through the browser and it happens every time.

____________________________________________


This illustrates what I get. Every time:






Now I'm neither using a different browser, it's my same old FF every time. Nor am I using a different pc, I'm always using my main desktop at home. And it hasn't "been a while" either, I just logged in 3 hours ago (and yesterday... and the day before that...)


----------



## manofthem (Apr 23, 2011)

This has happened to me recently, but only after I logged in on my phone a few times. Then when trying to login at home, I get the dumb message about checking for a code in the email.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 23, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> There isn't any need, sure, but to be honest I got worried a bit after seeing Aphex Dreamer's hacked thread...
> 
> I used the browser to get the url's of games in the Steam store, and while I was there I logged in. And got this message. So I tested it again and again by logging out and in through the browser and it happens every time.



Yes, becuase doing it this way offers more security. If you are logging in via ANY browser, except for the one within STEAM, you need to use the SteamGuard code becuase it's possible to make critical changes to your STEAM account.

The code is not saved via cookies or such, again, as a security feature, so that if you log in @ some remote location, and then leave the PC, you do not leave a big gaping hole in your account's security.

It's a pain, sure, but because actual login via traditional browsers is so seldomly needed, I consider it 100% acceptable.

If you decide that it's too much of a nuisance, you can simply turn off STEAM Guard completely, but then you lose all functions of STEAMGuard.

Also of note is that the CODE's validity is time-limited.


----------



## Sinzia (Apr 23, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> There isn't any need, sure, but to be honest I got worried a bit after seeing Aphex Dreamer's hacked thread...
> 
> I used the browser to get the url's of games in the Steam store, and while I was there I logged in. And got this message. So I tested it again and again by logging out and in through the browser and it happens every time.
> 
> ...



From what I remember, Aphex Dreamer's problem was that the "hacker" also got the email that steamguard was using to email the code, therefore steamguard was non-effective at stopping the hacked account.

I just reinstalled steam after upgrading to a new system.. it didn't want to save the machine after rebooting, but finaly it did. I think it was due to steam holding up the shutdown process in windows 7, and win7 force killed it before it quit correctly.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 23, 2011)

I went to gift something the other day (through regular Steam, not the browser) and I got the same thing on my home computer.
I think it may be because I usually order and d/l games at work (better internet) and had never gifted anything from home before.

I like the feature, to be honest.


----------

